# Escaping tree frog



## Rick (Aug 6, 2005)

This is kind of a funny story. So I have a Whites tree frog. Well he turned up missing from his tank last week. I found him across the room in a pile of stuff. The screen lid that covers his tank also has a hinged door on it. Well he had got that open.

So I made sure to lock the door. Well last night I got woke up at 3 am by this strange sound. Sounded kinda like a katydid or something in the bedroom. Then I noticed my two cats are over in the corner. So I go over there and I find Mr. Frog over there. He was making this loud noise and the cats didn't know what to do.

So I take him back to his tank and turns out I have to put a rock on the lid to keep him in. I thought it was a funny story to share with everyone.


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 6, 2005)

Once they know how they did it once, they'll keep trying  

I love it when my cat doesnt know what to do about stinking grass snake babies pretending to be rotten in the garden, only to have them disappear the second she looks away :lol:


----------

